# Call of Duty 4 "Glow will be disabled"



## Richi9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey there guys,

I have bought Call of Duty 4, installed it and get "Video card or driver doesn't support separate alpha blend, glow will be disabled." After that nothing happens.

Specs of my Vaio laptop are as follows:

OS: Windows XP
Processor: Mobile Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.20Ghz
Memory: 510 RAM
Page file: 366MB used, 626MB available.
DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (Omega 2.6.53)
Chip type: ATI MOBILITY/RADEON 9200 AGP (Omega 2.6.53)
DAC type: Internal DAC (400MHz)
Memory: 64.0 MB

Do these specs meet what is required, as it says on wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty_4:_Modern_Warfare

Any ideas for a solution will be greatly appreciated
Thanks very much
-Richard.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Suggest you consult the the *Tweak Guides* site:

System Optimization Tweak Guides
TweakGuides Tweaking Companion
Game Tweak Guides

Also suggest you add their Home Page to your *Favorites*.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

tecknomage said:


> Suggest you consult the the *Tweak Guides* site:
> 
> System Optimization Tweak Guides
> TweakGuides Tweaking Companion
> ...


This not the solution to every problem.

Richi your graphics card is not capable of playing COD4. You will need to upgrade.


----------

